# Alderman Newtons Secondary School, Leicester - August 2014



## Goldie87 (Oct 12, 2014)

Gabriel Newton was born in 1683 and lived in the Leicester area for most of his childhood. When the time came for Gabriel to seek employment, he was apprenticed as a wool comber and at first it seemed he would earn his living in the textile industry. However he eventually left this occupation to become an inn keeper, being the landlord of the Horse & Trumpet Inn near the High Cross for many years. He became interested and involved in local government, becoming a freeman of Leicester in 1702, a councilman in 1710, an Alderman in 1726 and then Mayor of Leicester in 1732. His involvement with local government lasted more than 50 years.

The death of his son George in 1746 led to great sadness, and led to Gabriel donating money to help provide education for the children of the poor. In 1747 a school for 35 poor boys was established within the precincts of St Martins Church, but this did not last long and it appeared it would fail. However after his death in 1762 he left money to support the founding of a school, and eventually in 1784 the Borough Fathers established what was to become Alderman Newtons School. The school ceased to exist after the City Council closed many secondry schools in the city in 1999. 

The school had many buildings over the years, the one featured in this report being built in 1959 for the girls. The boys moved here too in 1979 after some extensions. In 1999 it became part of the newly formed New College Leicester. An interesting explore for me as I attended this school when it was Alderman Newtons, and continued to do so when it merged with others to become New College. The main building is currently being demolished, annoyingly the theatre, dining room, gym, drama/music block, and some large extensions were long gone before the rest due to earlier rebuilding projects.


----------



## King Al (Oct 12, 2014)

Great pics as usual Goldie , such a shame some of the main features are gone, would like to have seen that theatre!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 13, 2014)

Great stuff and ace shots.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow, looks an amazing explore, especially with the first hand connection. 
Awesome images, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 13, 2014)

Very nice indeed. Like these photos a lot.


----------



## chazman (Oct 13, 2014)

like that,great pics and a retro walkers packet


----------



## DarkMagpie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

Great shots! Went to visit this place today but it's all been knocked down  shame.


----------



## Pilot (Oct 27, 2014)

"Your big opportunity may be right where you are now."

A nice way of saying "This is as good as its ever going to get, guys"


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 27, 2014)

Fab shots


----------

